# Funny/cute Betta pictures



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm bringing back a thread I saw but it was too old to post in. 
I wanna see your funny and or cute Betta pictures 
















(not my pair)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

the white thingy is cuttle bone (for calcium)


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Cute 
"ice! Momm I'm a penguin looky"


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here is some:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My betta's grrr faces

1.Romeo
2.TDP
3.Taz
4.Spitfire RIP


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Cute!! I love them all


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

<< My avatar 

"Oh no she didn't!!"


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here a little more ;p hehe :







these are one of my favorites of Lacey :
























^^^ this one needs to be cropped later


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I put in a toy frog in there. Feather wanted to check it out.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Upside down Lakitu :roll: Such a dancer. I see another blue betta in my future.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

"RAWRRR I is a LIONNN"


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

I adore looking at everyone's Bettas <3


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Laki said:


> Upside down Lakitu :roll: Such a dancer. I see another blue betta in my future.


I adore my blue HM, he is my pride and joy


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Love these pics! Here's the best I've got ( Fin ) Yea, not very good.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Hephaestus flaring









AphrOdite haha .O.









Aphrodite is the photo model of the fish world


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I love that I got this pic..lol..Going In:lol:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_And loving this one too Coming Out:-D_


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Awee cute :3 I have that sponge bob pineapple too


----------

